# 26rls Winterizing



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone out there with a 2007 26rls who has winterized yet? Just wanted to know exactly where the h.w. bypass is. I assume it is under the panel beneath the sofa. Also, where is the water pump located??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not knowing your layout, but, the bypass should be directly behind the hot water heater by some sort of inside access. The pump, follow the sound when running, the noise they make







you should be able to locate.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a 26rls but have not winterized it yet. We love our outback.

Bobby Allen

Portsmouth,Va.


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

n2striper said:


> I have a 26rls but have not winterized it yet. We love our outback.
> 
> Bobby Allen
> 
> Portsmouth,Va.


Wouldn't it be great if there were a forum for each specific model, where owners could contribute to a "make-shift" manual. The owner's manuals leave a lot to be desired to say the least


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

dazee said:


> Anyone out there with a 2007 26rls who has winterized yet? Just wanted to know exactly where the h.w. bypass is. I assume it is under the panel beneath the sofa. Also, where is the water pump located??


dazee- We have 2005 26RS and the water heater is under the bottom left front bunk. The bypass valve is on the inlet hose to the water heater.


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

I have an '06 RLS, live in it 3 to 4 days/nights a week. Have been doing that for 16 months. The dealer just replaced the nose cap (de-lam). Other than that, the OB has performed flawless, even with this much use (knock on wood). The Bypass is on the side of the water heater, under your sofa on the left side. The pump is on the left side of the front bed. Lift up the mattress and prop open. The pump in located under the carpeted shelf in front of the wardrobe. You'll see a line in the carpet about 12 inches from the back side of the shelf away from the wardrobe. Just lift it up. The carpet is the hinge.


----------

